# Girls kissing Girls



## 521 1N5

This thread will kick ass with your help. Don't post any nudity. Not even borderline nudity. I will post 6 or so then I get off of work, so I expect you guys to contribute!!!


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## badforthesport

im not into girls kissing girls at all. not sure why just not.


----------



## Caseman

This is great!


----------



## ChosenOne22

the most beautiful and artistic thing in the world is a girl kissing another girl...


----------



## MR HARLEY

badforthesport said:


> im not into girls kissing girls at all. not sure why just not.


----------



## englishman

the last one wow


----------



## badforthesport

i think its cause i had a gf who i liked alot and she hooked up with a girl. i thought of it as cheating. a hoe kissing a hoe now thats ok i guess but then i have no intrest in hoes.


----------



## CraigStables

badforthesport said:


> im not into girls kissing girls at all. not sure why just not.










next you'll be saying you like seeing men kissing other men!!


----------



## CraigStables

badforthesport said:


> i think its cause i had a gf who i liked alot and she hooked up with a girl. i thought of it as cheating. a hoe kissing a hoe now thats ok i guess but then i have no intrest in hoes.


 thats a good kind of cheating as you can work your way into a threesome that way!!


----------



## englishman

> badforthesport Posted on May 5 2004, 11:00 PM
> i think its cause i had a gf who i liked alot and she hooked up with a girl. i thought of it as cheating. a hoe kissing a hoe now thats ok i guess but then i have no intrest in hoes.


i would have asked to join in


----------



## badforthesport




----------



## Death in #'s

greatest topic ever


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI

very nice







, Ive tried to talk my past ex girlfriends into doing the girl on girl thing and letting me watch, it never went well and usually ended up in me getting acused of cheating. When I was in high school we always threw the wild ass parties and got chicks drunk and had them doin stuff with eachother and somebody took plenty of polaroids, however, I dont have copies.


----------



## Malice

I have been with my GF for the past 4 years.. she has always had a aonther GF and its cool with me, just as long as she's the 3rd... ya know?? I normally dont join in, but sometimes after the bar, we all get down which is awesome, 2 hotties on me..









-the only problem is the trip to go grab that viagra!









Malice


----------



## golfer931

is there a thread of the month yet? cause this gets my vote for sure!!


----------



## MR HARLEY

Very familar with the girl on girl action ......









Right Chunks .........


----------



## slylie

awww man.. this is cheese... i thought it was going to be a thread of pics with girls you *KNOW PERSONALLY*.









anyways, can we change it to that? if anyone is up to the challenge...









ill start... might get beats from my friends for posting this on the internet, but id hate to dissapoint.










editt.. woops.. lemme re-size that.


----------



## MR HARLEY

slylie said:


> awww man.. this is cheese... i thought it was going to be a thread of pics with girls you *KNOW PERSONALLY*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways, can we change it to that? if anyone is up to the challenge...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ill start... might get beats from my friends for posting this on the internet, but id hate to dissapoint.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editt.. woops.. lemme re-size that.


 wheres it at???


----------



## scrapedogg

Hey guys, I've got one of two hotties (my ex gf and another girl) making out at home, but it's a paper pic, so I'll take a digipic tonight and post it, hopefully it'll work. Good idea Goldfish!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

Haha this makes my day. I can't even count the number of times I've seen girls kissing girls at our parties, but I never snap pics of it. Doh!!


----------



## boxer

girls kissing on other girls dont do it for me too... i would rather join in on the action with the 2 girls. at the parties at my house, they do this all the time. its all in good fun


----------



## Piranha Guy

Keep the pics coming they are great. Hats off to who started it, it made my day thats for damn sure.


----------



## hays98

521 1N5 said:


>


 are you a member of what boys want? its a great site :nod:


----------



## lemmywinks

Death in # said:


> greatest topic ever


 this is definatly the greatest topic ever


----------



## slylie

allright.. enough talk...

i dont have a scanner so had to take pics of my pics...









but its a start.


----------



## slylie

another...


----------



## slylie

gonna whore it up a bit with bonus pics.....


----------



## slylie

last 1.


----------



## Innes

I like this thread









and I think its time to see one of my old avatars again


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI

this reminds me of my favorite scene from Road Trip

Tom Green "Good, now you two kiss eachother"


----------



## Peacock

ChaCHING! keep it cracken!


----------



## pamonster




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

Thats enough for now. Even though one can never see to many of these pics!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


>


What night was this? Thong night? Goddamn! I wish they had events like this in DC. We only get wet t-shirt night or "badooka" ass night! Jeezus O' mighty, you got it good at these clubs!


----------



## 14_blast

Not as hot, but what the hey...


----------



## 521 1N5

Here are four more!


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5

A good ass one!! and yes, WBW is awesome!


----------



## piranha45

i jerked off 10 mins ago, dont make me do it again


----------



## Guest




----------



## khuzhong

ok, i hafto take a break now.


----------



## *DaisyDarko*

You guys are easily amused huh?


----------



## booger

good stuff


----------



## 14_blast

I LIKE BULLSNAKES PIC THE BEST


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

delirium said:


> You guys are easily amused huh?


 They are indeed.


----------



## 14_blast

Miss Nat, can I take a pic of you and the red head gal you used to work while the two of you are osculating?


----------



## the grinch

Keep this thread going "FOREVER" 
seriously. Every day we need someone to post pics.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

14_blast said:


> Miss Nat, can I take a pic of you and the red head gal you used to work while the two of you are osculating?










I dont work there and her name is Sarah, she'll be quitting soon too.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

the grinch said:


> Keep this thread going "FOREVER"
> seriously. Every day we need someone to post pics.


 No it must die


----------



## 14_blast

> Ms_Nattereri Posted on May 6 2004, 11:34 AM
> QUOTE (14_blast @ May 6 2004, 12:30 PM)
> Miss Nat, can I take a pic of you and the red head gal you used to work while the two of you are osculating? drool.gif
> 
> laughlong.gif I dont work there and her name is Sarah, she'll be quitting soon too.


Sarah is hot!!!

I can't find the following girls kissing girls pics...just text:

Alley McBeal kissing Georgia
Alley McBeal kissing Lucy Lu
Jennifer Anniston kissing Winona Ryder
Jennifer Anniston kissing Phoebe


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

Ms_Nattereri said:


> the grinch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this thread going "FOREVER"
> seriously. Every day we need someone to post pics.
> 
> 
> 
> No it must die
Click to expand...

 It's like the terminator, or Freddy or Jason!!! It will always kick ass and it will always return!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

So shall I start posting pics of guys making out


----------



## CraigStables

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So shall I start posting pics of guys making out


 if you want to start your own thread with this then why not!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Why should I ...its keeping with the theme....same sex make-outs


----------



## CraigStables

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Why should I ...its keeping with the theme....same sex make-outs


 thread title is girls kissing girls, not same sex make-outs, so you would be derailing threads, and have to be warned


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

CraigStables said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I ...its keeping with the theme....same sex make-outs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thread title is girls kissing girls, not same sex make-outs, so you would be derailing threads, and have to be warned :rasp:
Click to expand...

Well some gay men DO act feminine







Or how about those men that have had sex changes ...









If I de-rail a thread ...so what...its not like none of you haven't done it.


----------



## lemmywinks

Ms_Nattereri said:


> So shall I start posting pics of guys making out










that will be the day i leave p-furys lounge forever


----------



## CraigStables

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Well some gay men DO act feminine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or how about those men that have had sex changes ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I de-rail a thread ...so what...its not like none of you haven't done it.


 acting feminine doesnt make them female, neither does a sex change in my eyes but if you wish post away!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

lemmywinks said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> So shall I start posting pics of guys making out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that will be the day i leave p-furys lounge forever :laugh:
Click to expand...

 Sweet...now off to find these pics :rasp:


----------



## 94NDTA

Ms_Nattereri said:


> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I ...its keeping with the theme....same sex make-outs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thread title is girls kissing girls, not same sex make-outs, so you would be derailing threads, and have to be warned :rasp:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well some gay men DO act feminine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or how about those men that have had sex changes ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I de-rail a thread ...so what...its not like none of you haven't done it.
Click to expand...

 Why do you have to be like that! Leave our thread alone! It's not that hard to make your own thread, Two wrongs don't make a right!


----------



## lemmywinks

Ms_Nattereri said:


> lemmywinks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> So shall I start posting pics of guys making out
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that will be the day i leave p-furys lounge forever :laugh:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Sweet...now off to find these pics :rasp:
Click to expand...

 thats not funny


----------



## crazyklown89

....I love you Chunks. This thread kicks ASS!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

94NDTA said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I ...its keeping with the theme....same sex make-outs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thread title is girls kissing girls, not same sex make-outs, so you would be derailing threads, and have to be warned :rasp:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well some gay men DO act feminine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or how about those men that have had sex changes ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I de-rail a thread ...so what...its not like none of you haven't done it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you have to be like that! Leave our thread alone! It's not that hard to make your own thread, Two wrongs don't make a right!
Click to expand...

 -6x-8=+48....so of course two negitives [wrongs] make a positive 








Lemmywinks- Then you guys should know how us women feel! >_< See you guys dont like it either!​


----------



## 521 1N5

:laugh:


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5

:nod:


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Lemmywinks- Then you guys should know how us women feel! >_< See you guys dont like it either!


 The girls in the pics seem to like it!!! be a team player! I know you have some of yo uand your girls!! don't lie


----------



## lemmywinks

that what I like


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

521 1N5 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Lemmywinks- Then you guys should know how us women feel! >_< See you guys dont like it either!
> 
> 
> 
> The girls in the pics seem to like it!!! be a team player! I know you have some of yo uand your girls!! don't lie :laugh:
Click to expand...

 Dont fool yourself.


----------



## vanz

can't forget this one


----------



## mechanic_joe

> i jerked off 10 mins ago, dont make me do it again










the sad thing is that that's exactly what I'm thinking...


----------



## illnino

this is a pretty good thread for jacking it, isnt it for all of you who have, we all know that many of you have







i havent got a chance


----------



## mantis




----------



## 94NDTA

Ms_Nattereri said:


> 94NDTA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why should I ...its keeping with the theme....same sex make-outs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thread title is girls kissing girls, not same sex make-outs, so you would be derailing threads, and have to be warned :rasp:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well some gay men DO act feminine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or how about those men that have had sex changes ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I de-rail a thread ...so what...its not like none of you haven't done it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why do you have to be like that! Leave our thread alone! It's not that hard to make your own thread, Two wrongs don't make a right!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> -6x-8=+48....so of course two negitives [wrongs] make a positive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lemmywinks- Then you guys should know how us women feel! >_< See you guys dont like it either!​
Click to expand...


Boo hoo. You always clutter up the good threads with your posts of dissaproval. I don't wish to be mean to you, but it is true. It is something I have noticed since I have signed on here. I also have noticed you closing a lot of threads that do not need closing, or have no reason to be closed. Just let us have our fun, and if you feel like you must post pics of guys kissing, or gripe about it, make your own post! Positive doesn't always equal right, and negative doesn't alwyas equal wrong!​


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

94NDTA said:


> Boo hoo. You always clutter up the good threads with your posts of dissaproval. I don't wish to be mean to you, but it is true. It is something I have noticed since I have signed on here. I also have noticed you closing a lot of threads that do not need closing, or have no reason to be closed. Just let us have our fun, and if you feel like you must post pics of guys kissing, or gripe about it, make your own post! Positive doesn't always equal right, and negative doesn't alwyas equal wrong!


 Now who's crying?!









I close a lot of threads?! Go back re-count how many Ive closed this year. I can almost guarantee you that you'll be able to count it all on one hand. For every thread I've closed Ive had my reason and have stated so in doing it.

So I state my opinion on the matter, is that not allowed?! Do you guys not state your opinions on threads?! Get over it, thats what a message board is about...posting your views/opinions/knowledge regarding the subject at hand.

There are other forums dedicated to this kind of material...perhaps you should register with them.


----------



## thePACK

i'm the one that closes those threads you speak upon...nobody else(oh and that dutch kid too..forgot about him)...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Peacock

MOre!

yer yer yer!!

MOre!!

(tries to sound like Beavis)


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## badforthesport

wow im starting to like this. lol


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

badforthesport said:


> wow im starting to like this. lol


 As you should!


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

This is the best thread ever!


----------



## 14_blast

ABB, I love the last .gif


----------



## hays98

THIS THREAD IS OFFENSIVE TO WOMEN AND ALL YOUNG KIDS JUST DISCUSSING

*AND I LOVE IT KEEP THEM COMMING*


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

Holy crap I am retarded... forget about this post.


----------



## 521 1N5

Fantastic contributions gentlemen!!! here are some more!


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## MR HARLEY

...............

Lots of Lez's


----------



## 521 1N5

Yeah this thread does rock!!!

Remeber no nakedness! Ms Nat is lurking in this thread looking for the tinyest hint of pink or nipple. so be careful, we aren't breaking any rules right now. Post on!


----------



## garybusey

521 1N5 said:


> Yeah this thread does rock!!!
> 
> Remeber no nakedness! Ms Nat is lurking in this thread looking for the tinyest hint of pink or nipple. so be careful, we aren't breaking any rules right now. Post on!


 Ms Natt is just Waiting to pull the Zinger outta her hat.......Ms Natt Making out with Britney! CMON SHOW IT!


----------



## slylie

get your kawk out for my next contribution....


----------



## piranha45

f*cking slylie!


----------



## 521 1N5

slylie said:


> get your kawk out for my next contribution....


 That pic could be considered de-railing aswell


----------



## slylie

there... that make things all better?


----------



## MR HARLEY

[quote name='slylie' date='May 7 2004, 03:53 PM']









Oh Daddy likes the first one .........nice tongue


----------



## Memphis




----------



## Death in #'s

keep them coming guys these are great
until ms.natt closes this


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Death in # said:


> keep them coming guys these are great
> until ms.natt closes this


 Thats the second time someone has said Im going to close this. The third time someone says it, I might as well do it.







Wouldnt want to let you guys down over something that was/is to be expected.


----------



## Peacock

Holy sh*t!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

im loven this thread.

this sure beats talking about Peacockbass!! foooo SHooooo!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## the grinch

ms natt wont close this thread she likes it too much thats why she keeps coming back. but so what everyone else does too.
atlanta braves you have done your share


----------



## hughie

the grinch said:


> atlanta braves you have done your share


 Who cares who posts them?

Its the pics im interested in


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

the grinch said:


> ms natt wont close this thread she likes it too much thats why she keeps coming back.


 I "keep" coming back because I moderate the forum and its threads.


----------



## piranha45

this is your favorite thread on the lounge too, no need to be in the closet about it


----------



## joefromcanada

heres one


----------



## joefromcanada

and another


----------



## xt12ap5peedx17x

This one is tight,click on the link


----------



## hughie

xt12ap5peedx17x said:


> This one is tight,click on the link


 You were'nt wrong about that!


----------



## gourami-master

Ms_Nattereri said:


> the grinch said:
> 
> 
> 
> Keep this thread going "FOREVER"
> seriously. Every day we need someone to post pics.
> 
> 
> 
> No it must die
Click to expand...

EVERYBODY RUN ITS LOUNGE QUEEN *AGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH* SHES GONNA TAKE OUR HORNIESS AWAY oh and somebody pin this i can get great pics


----------



## gourami-master

piranha45 said:


> this is your favorite thread on the lounge too, no need to be in the closet about it


 that is so true i bet she has fantasies all the time


----------



## ineedchanna




----------



## gourami-master

yum asian


----------



## ineedchanna

haha!


----------



## khuzhong

ok, my sperm count is gettin pretty low for these past few days







.. too much


----------



## crazyklown89

greatest...thread...ever.


----------



## slylie

Dear thread,

You are about to get own3d.

p.s. all your base are belong to slylie


----------



## slylie

anotha


----------



## slylie

and teh next


----------



## slylie

last one


----------



## slylie

i lied


----------



## slylie

ok the really real last one


----------



## gourami-master

oh dear god somebody pin this!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!




----------



## Peacock

nice!


----------



## gourami-master

damm atlanta braves just owned this thread


----------



## Lonald

I just found this thread...


----------



## Enriqo_Suavez

Mmmm. This is the best website ever. Where else can you go to find stuff on the best two things in life - piranhas and girls kissing girls??

Here's one, but the good parts are hidden


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

gourami-master said:


> damm atlanta braves just owned this thread


 Just trying to hook up the ya guys!


----------



## Chouin

Some new one


----------



## Chouin

number 2


----------



## Chouin

number 3


----------



## Chouin

number 4


----------



## Chouin

number 5


----------



## Chouin

number 6


----------



## Chouin

number 7


----------



## Chouin

number 8


----------



## Chouin

number 9


----------



## Chouin

number 10


----------



## Chouin

number 11


----------



## gourami-master

ding ding ding


----------



## piranha45

I don't care for tongue-out shots near so much as a nice normal liplock


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

#10!







Thats a great pic!


----------



## Blitz023




----------



## Blitz023




----------



## Blitz023




----------



## Blitz023

:nod:


----------



## Blitz023




----------



## Blitz023




----------



## Blitz023

last


----------



## 521 1N5

We ready.


----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## 521 1N5




----------



## StuartDanger

521 1n5, those pics you posted have the most airbrushing and it is so obvious!!! that puts me off. but the other pics are top notch. welldone


----------



## gourami-master

Blitz023 said:


>


 HOLY sh*t THATS MY READING TEACHER!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NTcaribe

i have some actual pics that i me and a friend took of these to girls making out im gonna try to find them but the other pics get a little to crazy(not for little children)


----------



## slylie

521 just owned the thread back.


----------



## Peacock

great stuff.


----------



## Puddjuice

LOL, funny gourami-master. Even if you weren't messing around that photo looks so digitally cropped it's not even funny. The head on the 2nd chick is tan and the shoulders arn't, and if you are withing 1/2 in mouth of someone your mouth would be open not closed!!!


----------



## Doviiman

badforthesport said:


> i think its cause i had a gf who i liked alot and she hooked up with a girl. i thought of it as cheating. a hoe kissing a hoe now thats ok i guess but then i have no intrest in hoes.


----------



## ViBE

Honestly, these pictures make me sick.

C'mon! What happened to the good old GUY GIRL passionate kiss?

LOL! Just kidding.


----------



## boost

MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMmmm lesbians


----------



## Chouin

Some more
1


----------



## Chouin

number2


----------



## Chouin

number 3


----------



## Chouin

number 4


----------



## Chouin

number 5


----------



## Chouin

number 6


----------



## Chouin

number 7


----------



## Chouin

number 8


----------



## Chouin

number 9


----------



## Chouin

number 10


----------



## Chouin

number 11


----------



## Chouin

number 12


----------



## Chouin

number 13


----------



## Chouin

number 14


----------



## Chouin

sorry, my last one









number 15


----------



## J_TREAT911

This thread just keeps getting better and better


----------



## micus

englishman said:


> the last one wow


 ahhhhhhhhhhhh

check and check

lol j/k


----------



## T'S DENTICULATUS

I like the one with the two chicks in short white shirts and tons of boobs poppen out and the plad tie in between them. That pict just did it for me :laugh: 
Nice topic


----------



## fury

I'M SOOOOO GLAD I'M A MAN!!!!







WOMEN ARE SOOO HOT AND SEXY JUST LOOKING AT THEM MAKES ME







WELL NOT ALL OF THEM BUT MOST OF THEM


----------



## gourami-master

let me guess they are all in canada lol


----------



## booger

J_TREAT911 said:


> This thread just keeps getting better and better


 so true :nod:


----------



## gourami-master

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


>


 i thought id just bring this back for everyone to see


----------



## Young Gotti

I'll add to this awesome thread:


----------



## lemmywinks

nice


----------



## Xenon

please refrain from posting edited porographic pics. Thanks


----------



## diceman69

Here is a couple more.


----------



## diceman69

Here is a couple more.


----------



## diceman69

Here is a couple more.


----------



## diceman69

Here is a couple more.


----------



## diceman69

Here is a couple more.


----------



## 521 1N5

:laugh:


----------



## gourami-master

okay how come i wasnt thanked for bringing this back so we can all be horny again?


----------



## 94NDTA

IT'S ALIVE!!!!


----------



## Death in #'s

521 u are my hero


----------



## gourami-master

ah-hem if i didnt bring it back it would have just been another dead topic


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

gourami-master said:


> ah-hem if i didnt bring it back it would have just been another dead topic


 Then let it be a dead topic.


----------



## MR HARLEY

All I know is I just got Miss Natts Number :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

MR HARLEY said:


> All I know is I just got Miss Natts Number :laugh:


 xxxx Doesnt count as a number


----------



## MR HARLEY

Ms_Nattereri said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I know is I just got Miss Natts Number :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xxxx Doesnt count as a number :rasp:
Click to expand...


----------



## gourami-master

oh comon wheres all the new lesbian pics


----------



## nf9648

Check www.thehun.net for good ***** pics...


----------



## gourami-master

ack you horny bastard


----------



## Memphis




----------



## Memphis

:rasp:


----------



## Xantarc

No more ?


----------



## airtorey15

Prais the Lord!!!


----------



## chiefkyle

Memphis said:


>


 Something is growing.

This is strange.


----------



## Puddjuice

Bring this thread back!!!


----------



## Puddjuice

Where did this come from? I do not know how this showed up.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Here's my share of contributions to the community!

























....hey, these are ON TOPIC pictures...they neither present uncomfortable nudity nor do they provoke male members on this site to run to the head!


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Hm, this picture might send the mods bouncing off the walls...........
















This one contains partial nudity, so i wont display it...click on it if you wish









....going to wait for my warning!


----------



## 521 1N5

damn that first one on the second set is nice!!!


----------



## JAC

Best....topic...........ever







.


----------



## Settle4Nothing

> Best....topic...........ever


I agree. It should just be pinned already


----------



## airtorey15

it is back!!!!


----------



## kaiser-sose

And i just wanted to talk fish two days ago

This site rocks


----------



## Death in #'s

kaiser-sose said:


> And i just wanted to talk fish two days ago
> 
> This site rocks










well add some pics then


----------



## Puddjuice

OK, now I have one thing to say. If we are going to bring this thread back make sure you follow the rules. If we are going to let this thread go big you need to follow Xenon's rules.







No nudity. No boobs or the other area below the belt in the front.


----------



## One Bad Malafaala

Hate to be the rotten apple, but if these ain't "overtly sexual images" then I don't know what is. I smell some warnings cookin'


----------



## Xenon

One Bad Malafaala said:


> Hate to be the rotten apple, but if these ain't "overtly sexual images" then I don't know what is. I smell some warnings cookin'


 Unfortunbatly these images were posted prior to the rule "clarification".


----------



## kaiser-sose




----------



## ProdigalMarine

Xenon said:


> Unfortunbatly these images were posted prior to the rule "clarification".


 Yea, but my pictures are of actual girls, not pornographic models (although sometimes college girls border the ling between pornographic models and normal hot women)


----------



## tlove700

http://www.collegehumor.com/?movie_id=56725
paste url and download file 1 meg


----------



## ProdigalMarine

*BUMP*
















....you're welcome gentlemen!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

ProdigalMarine said:


> *BUMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....you're welcome gentlemen!










This is a month old.


----------



## ProdigalMarine

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> ProdigalMarine said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BUMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ....you're welcome gentlemen!
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: This is a month old.
Click to expand...

 ....jeez, you never appreciate anything i do, do you?


----------



## Peacock

lets get this sh*t cracken!!!

here ill start!!!!



















BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri




----------



## Jewelz

Peacock:


----------



## TormenT

HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA

i remember that Dell dude lol


----------



## pirayaboy

CraigStables said:


> badforthesport said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think its cause i had a gf who i liked alot and she hooked up with a girl. i thought of it as cheating. a hoe kissing a hoe now thats ok i guess but then i have no intrest in hoes.
> 
> 
> 
> thats a good kind of cheating as you can work your way into a threesome that way!!
Click to expand...

 aaaaaaaamen


----------



## bobme

TormenT said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> i remember that Dell dude lol


 He still would be the dell dude, but he was busted for drugs.
Dude! you got fucked!


----------



## gourami-master

Peacock said:


> lets get this sh*t cracken!!!
> 
> here ill start!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BAHAHAHAHAHA!!!


 dude wrong wrong...wrong wrong and wrong but i betya ms.natt liked it


----------



## Jewelz

gourami-master said:


> dude wrong wrong...wrong wrong and wrong but i betya ms.natt liked it


 i bet you NOBODY liked it


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

Unlike for guys, watching the opposite sex making out doesnt turn us on.


----------



## a*men

pirayaboy said:



> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badforthesport said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think its cause i had a gf who i liked alot and she hooked up with a girl. i thought of it as cheating. a hoe kissing a hoe now thats ok i guess but then i have no intrest in hoes.
> 
> 
> 
> thats a good kind of cheating as you can work your way into a threesome that way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaaaaamen
Click to expand...

 'sup !?


----------



## pirayaboy

a*men said:


> pirayaboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CraigStables said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> badforthesport said:
> 
> 
> 
> i think its cause i had a gf who i liked alot and she hooked up with a girl. i thought of it as cheating. a hoe kissing a hoe now thats ok i guess but then i have no intrest in hoes.
> 
> 
> 
> thats a good kind of cheating as you can work your way into a threesome that way!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> aaaaaaaamen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 'sup !?
Click to expand...

 damn i'm only into chicks lol :nod:


----------



## Drewzie

this thread is awesome. i love the first page!


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby!

ProdigalMarine said:


> Atlanta Braves Baby! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ProdigalMarine said:
> 
> 
> 
> *BUMP*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:
> 
> ....you're welcome gentlemen!
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh: This is a month old.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> ....jeez, you never appreciate anything i do, do you?
Click to expand...

 I love ya man!


----------



## accr




----------



## 521 1N5

way to f*ck up a good thing assholes.

truly sickening.


----------



## Jewelz

time to break out the ban stick...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri

For the sake of sanity


----------

